# Snow,,, again??



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Ya might know,,,,we've got less than a month till spring,,,I've reseeded the lawn & put the first application of fertilizer on and we're supposed to get 6"8" of snow tonight & tomorrow. Not what i wanted to hear, but this is Indiana, so just wait a minute & the weather will change. At least it's not tornadoes.
The ground is pretty warm so it shouldn't stick. 
Hey, at least I didn't have the snowblower put up for the summer!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

they claim we are gonna get 8-12" tuesday night.. Im sort of glad.. i only got to use my snow thrower a few times this season.. 

plus snow this late in the season will melt fairly quickly


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We are getting rain and I hope it will get the grass seed to sprout that I have put down.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We got about 8-10" on Friday and Saturday, flurries today. We didn't plow, we're working on the assumption that if we ignore it, it will go away.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Latest update for us is a mixed bag with 1"-3" snow. We are just South of the projected heavy snow by about 15 miles. Still in the red zone in my book.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

They are saying up to 14" inches here in eastern NY tonight.  REALY don;t want it!!!!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I Don't Care*

It does not matter to me how much snow we get. We have a bout 6" of new on the ground and it is still coming down. I am not going to plow, blow, shovel, scrape, or move this crap. I have had enough for this year so I have chosen to just ignore it. My wife already had the stone picked up out of the lawn and the yard raked waiting for the grass to grow. This morning the ground was bare with a hint of green, now it is a freakin' winter wonderland.
So if you are coming to see me, put it in 4 wheel before you pull in the driveway!:smoking:


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, we got about 8" of heavy snow/sleet & it's been melting most of the day. The snow was so heavy my 2-stage blower had trouble getting rid of it. Like trying to pump concrete. It'll freeze tonight so that oughta be real slick in the morning! 
Oh well, spring is just around the corner. At least we should catch up on the ground moisture.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm all screwed up with this storm because my Cub is stripped of its winter gear (Blower, hitch, Tire & chains, weights) for last weekends spring use....My JD 4100 has my York rake on which dosent work on snow to well....and I cant tell how much we are going to get, and if its worth it to clear it....I'm now unprepaired

I guess if its substantial I can spend some time in the garage for some attachment switching....just the thing I didnt want.   

Duc


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

*Blade's off mine*

Duc, you ain't alone...I took the blade off my tractor a couple weeks ago because I thought the blower would take care of any snow that came up. The blower did ok, but plowing this heavy snow would've worked better. My blade was in the shed!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Bah*

Just leave it where it is.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

lol got about 4" down not and coming down HARD. Say we got 12 coming. Spent tonight fixing the wipers,[YA!!!! first time this winter] and got the plow blade back on. Did a quick swipe on the end of the drive,[on a state road. Always get plowed in] then parked it where it is easy to plow from. I am REALY pretty sick of this.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bah!*

I'm with you slipshod. That's where it'll stay! LOL!
Take care.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*going out to snowthrow now....*

We only got 4-6" here in southern maine.. almost no need to bother to snow throw...

but i figured one final time for the season probably.. 

anybody get lots of snow??


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*A lot*

Is 18 inches a lot?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Drizzling rain in Virginia


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: A lot*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Is 18 inches a lot? *



thats what i'd call a 'wicked' lot.....


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Knowing that as soon as I took the cab and plow off
the snow would come, I left them on. The past 3 weekends
have been like spring and with each one, I came within an
inch of taking the cab and plow off my tractor, but I knew
Mr. MURPHY was waiting.

I even resisted the urge to put the new blower on and check
out how it fit with the cab on but then I thought, if it was going
to snow one more time, it was NOT going to be a blower event.

“Just leave it alone” the little voice kept saying.

So last night I got to play one more time, But this time it
was different because instead of choosing between leaving
it on the ground or going out in the freezing rain I was snug
as a bug in a rug. Out of the freezing rain and wind and bone 
dry inside my cab.

Wiper Wiping, Strobe Light Strobing, Kohler Kruzzing, me and
my GT5000 effortlessly took on 4 inches of slushy snow and 
wind driven freezing rain. My driveway, my brothers driveway, 
my neighbors driveway, 2 hours of pure enjoyment to end the winter.

Sure beats watching re-runs on AMC.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it hot here high 70s and sunny:crazysun: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, HOT??? Man, for a southerner, you don't seem to like heat! it was below freezing here today -15C! I can't wait for it to hit the high 70s!! That'll mean long days spent riding around the fields on a tractor!artydanc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The humidity is what makes it feel hot.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Knowing that as soon as I took the cab and plow off
> the snow would come, I left them on. The past 3 weekends
> have been like spring and with each one, I came within an
> ...


Almost Gotchyah!! BUAAHAHAHAHA
Better leave that snow cab on until June.
:furious: 

Mark


----------

